# additional lighting on vehicle



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a skidsteer and added magnetic lights to the top of the cab. The lights are yellow and very dim. Anyone out there have any suggestions at a reasonable cost. PHOTOS? what about LED's at a reasonable cost??


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you looking for strobes or flood lights?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1107565 said:


> Are you looking for strobes or flood lights?


looking for a flood setup


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait, your looking for magnetic floods to replace the ones you have? Or permanent lighting to replace the magnetics? I'm confused.
Anyway, heres a link for magnetic floods. If it's something else your after, browse the lighting section of the same website. They have quite a selection and decent prices. I have ordered a lot of stuff from them and have nothing but good things to say about the products, service, and prices.
http://truckntow.com/pc-11027-147010-magnetic-spot-light-4-way-plug-25-cord.aspx


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Big PIAA Driving lights, 6 or 8 inch!!! Will do the job.
Robert


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

i have those same lights Minus the big huge cord and magnetic mount that i got from northern tool There pretty good cost $8 got like 4 for my old JD gator

Is your ground/wires all connected tight at secure???
Because that could be the problem! 
Or your battery is gettin' low....
I run a separate battery for all of my trucks,skids, and ATV's



bighornjd;1107733 said:


> Wait, your looking for magnetic floods to replace the ones you have? Or permanent lighting to replace the magnetics? I'm confused.
> Anyway, heres a link for magnetic floods. If it's something else your after, browse the lighting section of the same website. They have quite a selection and decent prices. I have ordered a lot of stuff from them and have nothing but good things to say about the products, service, and prices.
> http://truckntow.com/pc-11027-147010-magnetic-spot-light-4-way-plug-25-cord.aspx


----------



## cris1ford (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi looking for someone that repairs strobes. I have to that are in need of repair.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

cris1ford;1108125 said:


> Hi looking for someone that repairs strobes. I have to that are in need of repair.


What do u mean by repairs strobes what's wrong?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

here are photos of what I have done.. the 2 side lights were about $35 each and are flood lights, the center was $50 and was called a flood, but I think that it is a spot...cernter light is white and bright, the side lights are dim and kinda yellow....I have taken a lead off the battery and there is no difference is brightness when connected trhought the smoke lighter plug in the cab. I am probably unrealistic with my expattations, but I want it to be like day light at night in front of me and to the sides......


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

rich414;1108269 said:


> here are photos of what I have done.. the 2 side lights were about $35 each and are flood lights, the center was $50 and was called a flood, but I think that it is a spot...cernter light is white and bright, the side lights are dim and kinda yellow....I have taken a lead off the battery and there is no difference is brightness when connected trhought the smoke lighter plug in the cab. I am probably unrealistic with my expattations, but I want it to be like day light at night in front of me and to the sides......


i think i know what your problem is! 
THE WIRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I bet if you cleaned up that wiring and wired it to their own toggle switch it would work alot better! 
Like no offence but i really think it would work.....
Also why are you running them to a cigar. lighter outlet?
If you put them directly on the battery it would prob help
Just my 2 cents! take it or leave it


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

rich414;1108269 said:


> here are photos of what I have done.. the 2 side lights were about $35 each and are flood lights, the center was $50 and was called a flood, but I think that it is a spot...cernter light is white and bright, the side lights are dim and kinda yellow....I have taken a lead off the battery and there is no difference is brightness when connected trhought the smoke lighter plug in the cab. I am probably unrealistic with my expattations, but I want it to be like day light at night in front of me and to the sides......


:laughingnly to a cigarett lighter is a bad idea to much amps are being puller get an external power terminal from AW Direct you run a battery cable from the hot of your battery to the terminal and then run leeds from your lights to the terminal alot better idea.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Understand that the wires are a clusterf$&% mess...I have come directly off the battery to the lights and the brightness is no better than the inside smoke plug, even using one light at a time..I have also tested the lights off the truck and same thing.. The guy on the internet that I bought the lights from, sent a different "bulb" model at no cost and same thing.....
So what next? LED lights?.Northerntools has LEDs at $35. Crap or good???


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Try to find some halogen or HID (high-intensity discharge) tractor turbine lights! every time im Driving down the country road at night i see them and those light are freakin bright! these lights are expensive though!





















rich414;1108689 said:


> Understand that the wires are a clusterf$&% mess...I have come directly off the battery to the lights and the brightness is no better than the inside smoke plug, even using one light at a time..I have also tested the lights off the truck and same thing.. The guy on the internet that I bought the lights from, sent a different "bulb" model at no cost and same thing.....
> So what next? LED lights?.Northerntools has LEDs at $35. Crap or good???


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am telling you, look into the PIAA driving lights. http://www.piaalights.com/details.php?productName=80 RACING


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1108817 said:


> I am telling you, look into the PIAA driving lights. http://www.piaalights.com/details.php?productName=80 RACING


I am liking it. thanks


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

found one of these lights in my garage....
decided to make a video....
Are your lights brighter or dimmer than these???

Didnt feel like hooking them up to the battery so i hooked them up to this! 









heres the video!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

alwayz-plowin;1109563 said:


> found one of these lights in my garage....
> decided to make a video....
> Are your lights brighter or dimmer than these???
> 
> ...


U did this video?


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

yes 
Im a techy on the side....


rich414;1109677 said:


> U did this video?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

alwayz-plowin;1109705 said:


> yes
> Im a techy on the side....


 too funny... I have no clue if my lights are as bright as your, all I know is I am not happy with what I have.. I want to light up my path.. and what I have is NOT doing it. it dull and yellow. I might get a beer and go put the light on the bobcat an try and get a video......


----------

